# Test Enanthate



## IndianaWarsaw (Nov 18, 2005)

How long does it take Test Enanthate to take effect on females?


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

IndianaWarsaw said:
			
		

> How long does it take Test Enanthate to take effect on females?


Only a stupid female would take it.....so why ask.


----------



## IndianaWarsaw (Nov 18, 2005)

how so? Just because it would change her for life? that makes her stupid?


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

IndianaWarsaw said:
			
		

> how so? Just because it would change her for life? that makes her stupid?


If she wants to become a man then she should go see a Doctor.....they have procedures for that *Dummy.*

Another retard with no idea how to use steroids or GH.......fucking pathetic!


----------



## IndianaWarsaw (Nov 18, 2005)

she doesn't want to become a man..taking test doesn't make you a man. Surgery yes...test no...so i'm not the dummy here. maybe you should research becoming a man..and alot of women have used test. just pisses men off because their ego gets in the way.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

IndianaWarsaw said:
			
		

> she doesn't want to become a man..taking test doesn't make you a man. Surgery yes...test no...so i'm not the dummy here. maybe you should research becoming a man..and alot of women have used test. just pisses men off because their ego gets in the way.



You have no clue about steroid use....................sad!!!
Women do not use test....they use GH and different types of steroids ( I wont tell which ones or how to use them dummy) that and not as harsh as Test..........some do use it, and they have a clit the size of your cock ( 3 inches) and a full beard.


----------



## IndianaWarsaw (Nov 18, 2005)

I simply asked a question and you started judging-whether you don't recommend using test or not with females you could have just not answered. i didn't post looking for a fight or argument but, i was looking for my question to be answered.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

IndianaWarsaw said:
			
		

> I simply asked a question and you started judging-whether you don't recommend using test or not with females you could have just not answered. i didn't post looking for a fight or argument but, i was looking for my question to be answered.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

IndianaWarsaw said:
			
		

> How long does it take Test Enanthate to take effect on females?


----------



## JACKED (Nov 19, 2005)

Daaamn Foreman, you're rough.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> Daaamn Foreman, you're rough.


Better I hurt her/his feelings    than some innocent woman getting ruined with male hormones because of stupidity and disregard for common sense.


----------



## JACKED (Nov 19, 2005)

I hate to say it but you're right?? You shoulda asked him what his/her doseages were going to be. You think maybe 500mg per week??  
GOD I hope not!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined#
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=undefined#


----------



## ag-guys (Nov 19, 2005)

IndianaWarsaw said:
			
		

> How long does it take Test Enanthate to take effect on females?



I would stick to anavar at the most...


AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## redman12 (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 19, 2005)

I stick her with 1 gram a week. When her voice becomes deeper then your and she then kicks your ass, then you can revert back to what Dr. foreman said.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2005)

Virilization would be a huge and very likely problem with testosterone, I dont know where you've heard "a lot of women use test" because that is completely false. A lot of competitors, sure, listen to the ones that have manly voices and you've heard the androgen users right there. Even EQ which is very mild, will give some women a deeper voice.

50mg of testosterone propionate once a week is the most I'd ever suggest to anyone who was absolutely going to try it, short esters always with these things.

Winstrol started affecting my friends voice very quickly, she never got around to testosterone and most likely never would have, dont see any reason to use it or suggest it. She did great on tren though, acetate 100mg a week one shot only.

Some women respond differently, but some are extremely sensative. Short esters allow you to escape if virilization signs show up that you dont like, if you dont care then by all means use testosterone freely. Short esters also keep the blood levels from building high.


----------



## jballs (Nov 19, 2005)

i have never been able to figure out why the hell girls want to get huge. all those fitness girls that r ripped are nasty, like u can tel they used to be cute girls but now theyre boobs r muscular and they r deformed lol. all u girls out there just kee a low body fat and a toned body. cute face,slim waist, and a biggggggg behind


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 19, 2005)

jballs said:
			
		

> i have never been able to figure out why the hell girls want to get huge. all those fitness girls that r ripped are nasty, like u can tel they used to be cute girls but now theyre boobs r muscular and they r deformed lol. all u girls out there just kee a low body fat and a toned body. cute face,slim waist, and a biggggggg behind




That's why I like the idea of figure competition among women...if they are too vascular or striated they take off serious points...

The female bodybuilder I talked to (fine as hell BTW) said most women take deca at around 50 or 60mgs a week...or at least that's what she took...she entered 4 figure and 2 BB'ing shows and won them all, now she judges local stuff and some stuff in the ATL.


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 19, 2005)

You should start seeking effects in one month and substantial results in 3.


----------



## jballs (Nov 20, 2005)

well i am sure there are a few guys out there that like dating girls that can kick their ass but i am not one of them.(though most still can anyways lol) i would stay far away from steroids unless u wanna look like that foreign chick form the movie dodgeball hahahahaha. someone get a pic on that hahah


----------

